# Displaying Horseshow Ribbons (:



## ponyybearr (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey guys! I have sooo many ribbons from horseshows and I just don't know where to put them anymore! They all have the metal clips on the back, so they can easliy be hung, but I and so tired of putting tons of holes in my walls just to hang them! How do you display your ribbons? Do any of you guys have any ideas on how I should display mine? All help is appriciated!!! Thanks!! ~ponyybearr


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I only hang Championship ribbons on the wall and everything else is boxed. I am saving up to get one of these:

Showthrow.com - Custom Ribbon Quilts and Wall Hangings

They are awesome. 

Also some people get these large glass jars and fold their ribbons and place them inside

Joanne Hamm's Photos | Facebook


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

When I showed for a bit I got quite a few ribbons and had the same dilemma as you. I found an easy and nice looking solution from my cousin who collects masks. Take a large(I used a 3'x 4') picture frame w/o the glass(or you can use a piece of cork bulletin board and cover it), put a piece of black velvet over the inside where the picture goes(velvet looks so much nicer than regular cloth or paint, but you can use w/e you like, you can use any color of velvet and it will look great though) and pinned all my ribbons to it nice and straight and neat and hung that on my wall. It looked professional and very cute, and it was really cheap to boot! You can decorate it however you like and it keeps all your ribbons in a nice neat area to be admired!


----------



## ponyybearr (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! They're both really good


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

I took a wire, put one nail on one edge of my wall, ran it the length, and tied it off on the other end. The wire runs the length without a ton of holes, and I hung them all on the wire. =] Easy, quick, and cheap, without damage!


----------



## ponyybearr (Jan 28, 2010)

I've done that in the past. It's a really good idea, but I don't know if I want to do that again...


----------

